# "Upgrades" no longer available in app



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

I no longer see the "Upgrades" section in the Tesla app.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Did you log out of the Tesla app and login again? Happened to me once and I think I either did that or updated the app


----------



## Malaromane (Jul 5, 2020)

Still present for me on the Android app (version 3.10.13-469) running on a Pixel 5 (Android 11).


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Still shows on my I-phone. Both for my car(no upgrades available), and my wife's( $2000 accel boost, and $10,000 FSD)


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks, folks, I was on the phone with my local Tesla sales rep, and as I was describing the issue to him, "Upgrades" again appeared. 

Sorry for the trouble, do I need to close the thread or mark it answered. 

Doug in Burlington, Wash.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

urquattro83 said:


> Sorry for the trouble, do I need to close the thread or mark it answered.


You can mark it answered, if you like.
But definitely keep the thread around. Eventually, somebody else will run into this same issue and it would be good if they can find this previous thread on the topic.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I have NEVER had upgrades in the app and when I called they told me to look online. Customer Service right there I tell ya

Still don't have it.. not that I plan on buying anything


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

msjulie said:


> I have NEVER had upgrades in the app and when I called they told me to look online. Customer Service right there I tell ya
> 
> Still don't have it.. not that I plan on buying anything


This is sooooo weird! Everyone sees something different in the Tesla app.

Note: If I go into "Edit" mode, I can see these two images, but not when I save the edit. 
Can anyone else see the two images of screenshots of the Tesla app?


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

msjulie said:


> I have NEVER had upgrades in the app and when I called they told me to look online. Customer Service right there I tell ya


I have to view the site to see my multimedia subscription. 
Everything about the Tesla app baffles me to no end!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

urquattro83 said:


> Note: If I go into "Edit" mode, I can see these two images, but not when I save the edit.
> Can anyone else see the two images of screenshots of the Tesla app?


When editing your post, you should see an "Insert" button when you hover over the images.
Clicking that brings up a menu to either insert a thumbnail or a full-size image.

I've gone ahead and inserted thumbnails of both.

@TrevP, another one of these image upload issues.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

garsh said:


> When editing your post, you should see an "Insert" button when you hover over the images.
> Clicking that brings up a menu to either insert a thumbnail or a full-size image.
> 
> I've gone ahead and inserted thumbnails of both.
> ...


Appears to be a bug somewhere, other have reported it too. Images are uploading properly so if it happens just reload the page. I'm still investigating the root of the issue with the devs


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks, Trevor, but how does one upload images when logged into TOO on a PC?
(Do I recall you run iTh







ings?)


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh, no, I closed the tab without selecting the [Post reply] button on my PC....


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

urquattro83 said:


> Thanks, Trevor, but how does one upload images when logged into TOO on a PC?


You can just copy and paste the image itself.

Or you can click the "Insert image" icon in the editor, which opens a file browser where you can select a downloaded image to insert.
When I do this, it both uploads the image AND inserts it into a post.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks, Chris, this one is added from the TOO app on a PC running Windows 7.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

@garsh gets the credit for helping you out here.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

And a belated, "Thank you!" to @garsh!


----------

